# Rope for felling



## swagler85 (Jan 22, 2013)

OK I broke the rope I was using for felling trees by trying to pull something with it using my truck. Want to buy something a little better for felling. So question is how long of a rope and how big/load of a rope are you using?


----------



## ScotO (Jan 22, 2013)

When it comes to rope you gotta be careful.....a single knot in rope can dramatically reduce it's strength (if improperly tied).

I'd recommend a minumum 8000# rope, wouldn't hurt to go up to 10000-15000# if you are gonna be winching/yanking it with a truck......
We use steel cable when using a truck or winch, 3/8" diameter, not sure of tensile strenght but it's up there. Yes it's heavier but it doesn't have some of the associated risks that rope presents.


----------



## Flamestead (Jan 22, 2013)

I know of logging crews that are trying a synthetic rope (AmSteel-Blue) to replace their cable on skidders. It is a marine product.

Here's one example link...
http://www.samsonrope.com/site_files/Synthetic_Rope_in_Logging.pdf


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 22, 2013)

I would use rope for applying tension such as belaying and holding a tree from falling in a given direction or helping it toward the desired fall line a bit; Hand applied or come along, block and tackle, Spanish windlass etc.. For pulling with a machine, use cable and/or chain. Load can vary hugely when a machine is involved and snap a stout rope with ease.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wont be using it to pull trees, just help it along to fall where I want it. I broke the last one goofing off pulling a cut log with my truck. IDIOT move but it happened so need a new one now.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 22, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Wont be using it to pull trees, just help it along to fall where I want it. I broke the last one goofing off pulling a cut log with my truck. IDIOT move but it happened so need a new one now.


 I snapped an 8000# rope a long time ago on a catalpa tree.......and luckily noone got hurt and the tree didn't fall the wrong way.  When that rope snapped, it sounded like a 30.06 rifle going off, shot like a bullet too.  That's back when I was a bit naive, never again.  Live and learn, thank God I lived  through that!


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I snapped an 8000# rope a long time ago on a catalpa tree.......and luckily noone got hurt and the tree didn't fall the wrong way. When that rope snapped, it sounded like a 30.06 rifle going off, shot like a bullet too. That's back when I was a bit naive, never again. Live and learn, thank God I lived through that!


wow you are lucky nothing bad happened. 
I read a story about a few rednecks who felled a tree then tried to pull the whole thing up a hill with a few chains. One of the chains broke and hit the guy standing beside the truck in the jaw. Might have been on here a while ago.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 22, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Wont be using it to pull trees, just help it along to fall where I want it. I broke the last one goofing off pulling a cut log with my truck. IDIOT move but it happened so need a new one now.



Sean,

I had the same problem with regular rope. I bought a length of used climbing rope off EBay for dirt cheap and strong as hell. There are many climbers out there that slightly frey their ropes then don't trust them any more and will sell them cheap

Bought a few of them like this and they are perfect for tuggin!

Craig


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shmudda said:


> Sean,
> 
> I had the same problem with regular rope. I bought a length of used climbing rope off EBay for dirt cheap and strong as hell. There are many climbers out there that slightly frey their ropes then don't trust them any more and will sell them cheap
> 
> ...


thats a good thought I'll look into that Thanks Craig


----------



## Boog (Jan 22, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> OK I broke the rope I was using for felling trees by trying to pull something with it using my truck. Want to buy something a little better for felling. So question is how long of a rope and how big/load of a rope are you using?


 
Getting ready to tackle that Maple?  I've got a lot of big chain!


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 23, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Getting ready to tackle that Maple? I've got a lot of big chain!


actually gona take out a few pines on another propperty. Im gona use chains on that one. But still want a felling rope to have around for felling in general


----------



## smokinj (Jan 23, 2013)

Heres what I use in 5/8 Buy as bag for it too. http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=blackmax bull&catID=295


----------



## computeruser (Jan 23, 2013)

3/4" StableBraid works well.  You'll need a throw bag and line to set it, though, this stuff isn't light.  But it is plenty strong and ties off to a tow hook with a cat paw and holds nicely.


----------



## KodiakII (Jan 23, 2013)

Be careful with wire rope (not cable there is a difference...look it up) if you don't have them made up with swaged on ends  clamps can be installed incorrectly.  Hint- remember "you don't throw a saddle over a dead horse".


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 25, 2013)

The last tree I wanted a rope to help guide, I used the anchor rope off the boat.  I only wanted a little motivating tension on it though.  I wasn't trying to pull it down.

Matt


----------

